# Overhang Router Jig (something I came across that I need)



## DMIHOMECENTER

I've never before seen this setup. I came across it at the MyLesPaul forum. It looks very simple to make and would be very useful with working templates. There are surely other uses as well.


----------



## Gene01

Here's what I use.
The set up in the picture you posted is MUCH cheaper and simpler, though.


----------



## Bertha

What on Earth is that thing, Gene?


----------



## mtenterprises

They are called over arm routers and yes they can be very useful for pattern work. And I do like that simple idea.
MIKE
http://home.comcast.net/~day_trippr/overarm_router.htm

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0587

http://toolguyd.com/2010/02/homemade-overarm-pin-router-free-plans-discussion/

http://www.shopsmith.com/academy/routing2/index.htm


----------



## Gene01

*Al,*
Mike's link for the Shopsmith has a picture of the free standing unit like mine. The one I pictured is set up *ON *the Shopsmith. Not too handy.
I do quite a bit of pattern work. Before last Christmas wife and I made a few dozen of 3 different toy vehicles for a local charity. The fenders were all the same, so I made a template and routed them all on the over arm. 
We make several different types of curvy mirror and picture frames with it, too.
Occasionally, I'll do mortises with it, also.


----------



## Bertha

Ah, I understand now. It was the ShopSmith part that was confusing me


----------



## shipwright

You can accomplish a pin router that works very well really cheap by incorporating your drill press. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49400

Just another angle on it.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Thanks, all. It is so cool that no matter what I come across, several somebodies on this diverse forum has great supplemental information. :=)

I have a spare unused plunge router, so I guess the home made route (NPI) will be the way I do this… much like the picture. That ShopSmith is so cool. I would love to pick up a used one of those and use the upper arm and router base part for my needs.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If you want to use that plunge router,, then you might take a look at: http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=43038&cat=1,43000 or
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/daisypin.html

They do work.


----------



## mtenterprises

Roger - Those are great especally the MLCS one I can easily build that. This IS a great place for ideas.
MIKE


----------



## KenBee

After looking at it I also think the one David Grimes posted is much more simple to construct, but also incorporating some of the features of the one Gene Howe posted would make it somewhat more useful. I have most everything I need on hand already so the cost will be minimal right out of the chute which gives me the incentive to build one. The only thing different I will do is utilize my Ridgid Trim Router rather than a full size router and also incorporate an adapter to use my Dremel tool. Using it for inlays would be a major improvement because it would be easier to move the wood to follow pattern lines than moving a router over the pattern. Also the router base plate obstructs the view to a certain degree and with the overhead router the pattern is openly visible. I had considered a Pin Router, but after seeing these pictures I can build one for a fraction of the Pin Router cost.


----------



## Dcase

I have used my Radial Arm Saw as an over top router… A number of the older RAS's had a collate for a router bit on the motor.

The RPM's aret as fast as a large router but for using as a pin router or detail work the RAS router can handle it with no problem… With the RAS you all ready have the ability to easily raise and lower the bit by cranking the handle, you have the sliding arm, and you can turn the motor at different angles very easy. I know this attachment was not very popular but I think a lot of people would be surprised how useful it can be.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@KenBee, My thinking exactly…


----------



## 33706

Gee, doesn't anybody own/use an 'Onsrud Pin Router' anymore? They were the greatest. Like this:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK, so here's some machines from Grizzly:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Bench-Top-Overarm-Router/G0587
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Overarm-High-Speed-Router/G8030
http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-HP-Overarm-Router-2-Speed-3-Phase/G9981
They are currently available.


----------



## KenBee

Roger Clark aka Rex….Those are fine but look at the cost. With what I have on hand and the parts I need to build one I could have one that does the same thing as the high cost ones for around $30.00 or less. It is the same with woodworking jigs & plans, show me a picture and I will build it without spending money on a plan. The measurements may not be the same, but the outcome will look the same. The type of wood may be different than pictured but then again how many woodworkers always use the same exact wood called for in a plan?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Those are cool indeed, but with a spread of $655 to nearly $4000, I think the jig is in the future for my cheap derriere.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Quite agree with you guys about the cost.The ones I pointed out are for production work.
The handmade ones you envision will work very well for lighter usage, just follow the MLCS and Veritas models, they are simple machines. The hardest part I think will be the "bit jack" which allows you, by foot pedal to increase the depth of cut for each pass (if it is required). Anyone with a router lift will find that easy to do.
If you will need to purchase parts to make one, you may want to compare your part costs to the MLCS. which is really inexpensive.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Heads up:
MLCS has the daisy pin router on sale plus for $48, includes spiral bit and template.

*HOLIDAY SPECIAL! Get the Daisy Pin Router plus a FREE Oval Mirror Template and a 1/4" HSS spiral router bit. Save $46!*


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Good deal ! How you do dat, Rex ? ;=)

Still gonna build the other one, too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David----Magic


----------

